# Does this Red Scarf match the one she wearing?



## JellyFishQueen (Feb 16, 2017)

I love watching Korean Dramas, and currently watching one called Goblin, the main character wears this beautiful red scarf that I obsessed want to wear myself.

I spent the last week searching the interwebs trying to found a replica, or official scarf but when I finally did the scarf was both sold out, and discontinue.

I had to buy something similar and wondering do you think these two match?


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 25, 2017)

Looking nice.

Not matching each other but your selection is better.


----------



## EWFerretti (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah, they are very similar in look, You can go with this scarf. I think if you will wear designer sunglasses along with this scarf, then you will definitely look stylish. As by wearing wholesale sunglasses, the look of the person seems to be different from the original.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 23, 2018)

That would look totally awesome!


----------



## Ester Virga (Oct 3, 2019)

I am also a great fan of Korean Dramas and love the way they put shawls. Yes, probably this is called shawl instead of scarf. I also found some outstanding kind of shawls this store https://www.bwanaz.com/good-vibes and they are almost available in all colors. I love this color https://www.bwanaz.com/good-vibes-pashminas-shawl-wholesale-fashion-accessory/7845 especially with white shirts and uppers. So, winter is coming and you can love to wear these pretty scarfs around your neck. 

See this is a neck shawl. 






And this kind of stuff is usually called neck scarf.


----------

